# Headfone for Xperia M



## a2mn2002 (Oct 25, 2013)

guys one of my friend is looking for Headfones [not in ear] @ 2k max for both laptops and XM. He needs good clear crisp music quality , should not be bassy at all, should be comfortable. we both are noob... So you guys please suggest...

one personal query : I tried several cheap headphones with mobiles and found that sound is too low ? No beats ? Why so ? When connected to PC its better than mobile.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 25, 2013)

Phillips HSP2700 is the best you can get under 2k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

+1^^.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 25, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> +1^^.



Seems like we share similar taste in sound quality


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah....we have a good pair of ears!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 25, 2013)

Any other options ?

Is it good for both mobiles and laptops?

one personal query : I tried several cheap headphones with mobiles and found that sound is too low ? No beats ? Why so ? When connected to PC its better than mobile.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 25, 2013)

Let me answer this *one personal query : I tried several cheap headphones with mobiles and found that sound is too low ? No beats ? Why so ? When connected to PC its better than mobile.*

Scroll down to audio quality test 

*Audio output clean but quiet*

Sony Xperia M review: Morning show - GSMArena.com

You will require an amp like Fiio E6

Sony Xperia M will not be able to drive Phillips HSP2700 to its full potential If its not able to drive Earphones & also when you are on the move how would you use  Phillips HSP2700 They will sound better with your laptop Only.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ ok suggest me headphones and earphones for laptop and XM seperately .


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 & The Incinerator's Suggestion *Phillips HSP 2700* would do great  for Laptop. As for Xperia M. IMO if most of the external noise can be cancelled out then you could have enuf volume to seen peacefully. My suggestion would be *Philips SHE 3590* which retails around 450 rs on sites like flipkart. It has very small housing & with a suitable ear plug as per yours. I use the smallest It mostly shields most of the external noise so even listen to only 70% of total volume of my HTC explorer is Enuf for me. Also Philips SHE 3590 hold great scores on most of sites reviewed like Head-fi


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 25, 2013)

Tell me one thing guys 
1. can we njoy music on smart phones only with earphones ???? not headphones ???
2. any other option than *Philips*


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah Hakim you are correct, Its very hard to drive a 2500 by a phone let alone a 2700.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Headphones have a distant advantage over earphone. But are harder to drive also in comparison to earphones (In-Ear). Mobile phone manufactures aim at earphones only b/c that means they do not have include additional components like an amp which will definitely be able to drive large driver headphones nicely. Today when most mobile manufactures are aiming to slim down there products adding additional components to motherboard plus processing the original signal to one more step before it gets delivered to the listener which could introduce additional distortion & also increase over all cost of the device is avoided But there some exceptions also Flag ship only that is HTC one have amp which can drive headphones upto 64 omhs impedance & same goes for Iphones 5s. Anyway Headphones are for desktops & Earphone are for mobility. The Old way is the best way. Use Mobile for calls & texting & use a Mp3 player for listening to music.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 26, 2013)

^^ thnx mate now i got clearly. 
Now please suggest earphones @ 2k max with decent sound quality [not bassy boomy].for XM


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just as  The Incinerator said in his post.  Xperia M will not be able to drive Phillips HSP2700 buy it to use with your laptop. Buy  Philips SHE 3590 for mobile as it cost only 450 rs there is not much to loose. Investing 2k in earphone with a source that can not drive them properly is a waste. If you then also what to use your mobile as source then first buy an amp. like Fiio E6 for around 1500 Rs from proaudiohome then buy Cowon EM1 for around 700 Rs. from flipkart that will do.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 26, 2013)

Suggest me something other than phillips ?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like you did not understand what i wrote anyway below is the list 

1.Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 449
2.Panasonic RP-HJE180E-V Headphone Rs. 764
3.Creative EP-630 earphone In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 780
4.Philips SHE 3590WT/10 Headphone Rs. 560
5.Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone Rs. 589 (highly recommended at head -fi)
6.Sony MDR-EX100LP In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 899
7.JBL Tempo In-the-ear J01U Headphone Rs. 899
8.Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 750
9.Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Rs. 800
10.SoundMAGIC PL21 Headphone Rs. 975
11.SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone Rs. 800
12.Philips SHE9700 Headphone Rs. 1000
13.Sony MDR-EX60LP Headphone Rs. 899


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 27, 2013)

^^ i got ur point buddy. Earphones are selected. SHE 3590BK will try to find it locally. Can i get the review of the same. If u have used it you tell us about it.

Now Suggest me a good *headphone* for PC with good beats / music quality [not bassy] @1k


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 28, 2013)

Philips SHE 3590BK are different specially considering the source you are going to use with them. B/c of there small drivers & small size they will slide right in ur ear tunnel with a suitable tips S,M,L Which ever suits you the best most of out side noise will also get cancelled. With it you XM should be able to produce enuf power to give you suitable listening volume. Philips SHE 3590BK are good for more things than just been small & cheap. Which a v shaped sound signature which resembles a rock setting of an E.Q with enhanced bass & treble. It also pretty solid to E.Qing an would not roll of that easily. You can achieve should signature of other IEM comparably like SM PL 21. Look at the link it a review of Pl 21 done by ClieOS. You can find PL 21 frequency response curve in the review [REVIEW] SoundMAGIC PL21  *here* : *i90.photobucket.com/albums/k240/ofey_s/SoundMAGIC/PL21-06.jpg. you can copy this by poweramp & the Philips SHE 3590BK should sound more mid-bass. i will not say that the bass will go as deep as Pl 21 b/c SHE 3590BK physical structure is not made like that but the Sweet mid-bass should become prominent.Along with all these facts the best thing is that these 500 rs earphone last long better than any SM or skull candy would do. They may sound good but last short.

Here below is the link & more in-depth research (R.D) done by others.
Philips SHE3580 IEM review--how can something sound so good for $10???

*harshilsharma63 & The Incinerator's Suggestion Phillips HSP 2700 would do great for Laptop.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

@a2mn2002: get SoundMagic PL21 or ES18


----------

